# 6/13 Charlie Chat Summary



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Charlie and Jim Start the show.

Another "What TV is". (Very Scary really).

Satellite Tax again - Now South Carolina is trying to pass a satellite only tax. Call 919-733-4111 or go to www.stopsatellitetax.com. See channel somewhere in the 100's if you live in SC. Massachusetts is also looking into it.

Now a few questions:

e-mails questions about Voom and HD. Charlie - We will have more HD than anyone. Mpeg4 will allow more capacity. Not much content. Voom is the latest content to be add. 10 now, 21 next January. Local HD in major cities. Some channels this fall, more next year.

Questions about broadband solutions: 1: New version of satellite broadband later this year. Made for areas that don't have any other options. 2. Bundle with other providers that have DSL. 3 Also looking into alternative solutions. No specific announcements this year.

Tennis Channel, Spanish ESPN, oxygen. In contract talks with ESPN deportez. Talking to Oxygen as well. Takes back seat to big providers sometimes. Tennis channel, still talking. Maybe something later this year. Mpeg4 may help. Charlie says in a long drawn out way, some of them are wanting to much money or want it bundled. These channels are in the top requested so they most likely get added some time.

New interactive channel called The Sporting News: E-mail cybercafé@dishnetwork.com if you have questions. Top e-mails are about Sports and Interactive Service. 
Are there plans for a Sports Information Channel? Sporting News will provide in-depth sports information. (seems fairly detailed).

2005 Upcoming Launches:
Casper-Riverton,WY
Fairbanks, AK
Great Falls, MT
Juneau, AK
Minot-Bismarck, ND
San Angelo, Tx

Very limited bandwidth. Stations that don't offer agreeable re-transmission agreement, the whole DMA is skipped.

International: Video Italia and Leonardo World. Added to current Italian stations in package called Panorama Italiano. 19.99/month. Superdish Required.

Business Television adding TTV. ( www.traderstelevision.com) $99/month Superdish required.

PPV: Rugby Coming back to Dish. Juned 19th and 26th. The Churchill Cub. All 4 games for $34.95, or 19th or 24th for $24.95. TNA Wrestling Slammiversary Live June 19th, 8pm. $29.95. WWE Vengeance June 26, 8pm. $29.95. June 25th, Mayweather vs. Gatti, Super lightweight. $44.95. Lots more in July. See www.dishnetework.com/ppv or call 1-877-Dish-PPV. Tsunami relief cricked Event June 14th and June 20th, 2005. $14.95 each day. Also Lots of Movies.

Now Linda Lyday from DIY Network. Hosts Best Built Home and Talk DIY. (After about 10 minutes of almost interesting conversations, they actually took a call about a building project. OMG, I thought this was a show about satellite show).

Giving away 2 copies of the book and dishnetwork backpacks. What is know as a persuader (sledgehammer I think).

Next chat is a tech forum August 8th. (Nothing in July).

(this is really all there was)


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes makes you wonder why they even have the show.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Next Charlie chat - Sept 12


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Al how did you stay awake through that? 

That was the worst Charlie Chat EVER.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That's what i hear 'em say after each chat often - "it was THE worst chat ever"


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

This was truly a waste of an hour. Thanks for the summary

See ya
Tony


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Al how did you stay awake through that?
> 
> That was the worst Charlie Chat EVER.


It wasn't easy. Wife didn't (as usual) :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No chat in July when either Charlie or Jim are unavailable.

Tech Chat in August ... they PROMISED details about MPEG4 and HD.

Tech Forum on August 8th
That's where we get the questions on MPEG4 answered while all our engineers are here and they tell you all about the tech stuff that we just don't understand.​
JL


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Darkman said:


> That's what i hear 'em say after each chat often - "it was THE worst chat ever"


Just when you though they couldn't get any worse...they turn around and have another one that...worse.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Scott,

You are absolutely correct. That show was abysmal. Could you possibly have dreamed that you would tune to the Charlie Chat for construction advise? They will do anything to limit the number of calls taken during the show. I can see it now, the September Charlie Chat with a segment featuring Famous Amos on how to use your spare dish as a solar chocolate chip cookie oven.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

This is the first Charlie Chat where I actually fell asleep.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

I think the DIY network should build a better set for Charlie. This one looks right out of a1960 style news set. Sorry it was my first Charlie Chat as a new DISH Customer. I DVR'ed it. Why? I am beginning to wonder about my sanity.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Three customer emails, all summarized and none read. One customer phone call ... about finishing a basement, not Dish. Guest customers from Mississippi who had one receiver and no locals available and after four years with dish STILL had not converted his mother from cable. Plus the mrs guest doesn't use the DVR ... seemingly too dumb.

Guest from programming department took the Mississippi guest's space pretty quick. Guest from DIY took most of the show and kept Charlie from needing to answer REAL questions.

Next month's chat will be better. There will not be one. 

(I still havn't watched last month's Tech Chat ... it's on the DVR.)

JL


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gutter said:


> I think the DIY network should build a better set for Charlie. This one looks right out of a1960 style news set. Sorry it was my first Charlie Chat as a new DISH Customer. I DVR'ed it. Why? I am beginning to wonder about my sanity.


Don't worry, you'll come to find that sanity isn't such a big deal afterall. You'll fit in here just fine.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Charlie and Jim Start the show.
> 
> Charlie - We will have more HD than anyone. Mpeg4 will allow more capacity. Not much content. Voom is the latest content to be add. 10 now, 21 next January. Local HD in major cities. Some channels this fall, more next year.


anyone willing to take a stab at sketching out a rough series of milestones and hurdles that will need to be crossed between now and January to make The More Content and Capacity for Dish HD a reality?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Al how did you stay awake through that?
> 
> That was the worst Charlie Chat EVER.


I actually fell asleep.

Must have some value as marketing tool, we here tend to know more sooner than chats


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I have a question which I sent them and they didn't read it.
For those of us long time customers who are offered the new leased receivers e.g. 811 for $50 and $5 per month. If we lease a receiver will they replace it for free when the mpeg4 receivers come out. I am concidering dumping my 301 for a 811, but not if I have to pay again. I have been a customer for over 7 years so they should take that into concideratiuon. As we all know there are competitors who will gladly offer up a good deal if we dump dish. Also, I should add i am paying for AT180+HBO and locals. 

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Geoff Goodfellow said:


> anyone willing to take a stab at sketching out a rough series of milestones and hurdles that will need to be crossed between now and January to make The More Content and Capacity for Dish HD a reality?


Not nessisarily in this order:
1) Launch 411 MPEG4 Receiver (introduced to dealers earlier this year)
2) Introduce a MPEG4 DVR to replace all current DVRs
3) Launch Echostar10 - the new satellite for 110 that should open some transponders
4) Do major shuffles of locals to get them on the new spotbeams and reach the 'one dish solution' that is a legal requirement facing E* (HD isn't a legal requirement)
5) Use free transponders on 110 to launch 21 Voom channels (and possibly others) in MPEG4
6) Hope that someone else has other new HD to introduce
7) Beg customers to replace their old receivers with MPEG4 compatable ones
8) Turn off non-MPEG4 HD content forcing customers to upgrade
9) Use space freed by moving from MPEG2 to MPEG4 on current HD channels to either release new HD channels (if available) or for moving standard channels over to MPEG4

Distant Future (2008?):
Once MPEG4 receivers are widely available, release no new channels except in MPEG4. Begin swapping out non-HD customer receivers. Eventually kill all MPEG2/QPSK content and use 4x capacity to convert all locals and channels to the highest resolution available from the producers ... downrezed to what E* wants to carry. 

Just a thumbnail sketch.

JL


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

If it weren't for the DBSTalk chats, I doubt I'd ever watch the Charlie Chats at all.  

But I doubt if I'll ever get my question answered.  

:lol:


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

*Worst. Chat. Ever.*
- Comic Book Guy, _The Simpsons_


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> WWE Vengeance June 26, 8pm. $29.95.


How come D* charges $34.95 and E* charges $5 less?


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> How come D* charges $34.95 and E* charges $5 less?


"What the market can bear"


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

Did anyone else notice how they kept the three guests talking so they wouldn’t
have to answer any questions! By far THE biggest waste of time!
I thought Charlie wouldn’t put anything on the air unless it had “compelling content”.
Well Charlie, you really missed to boat on this one!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

jerry downing said:


> This is the first Charlie Chat where I actually fell asleep.


Hell, i fell asleep when they were worthwhile. Now i fall asleep before they come on. I turned it on during the DYI segment and thought my wife had altered my programming.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

mruk69 said:


> ...I am concidering dumping my 301 for a 811...


That's a tough decision! :shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pepper said:


> *Worst. Chat. Ever.*
> - Comic Book Guy, _The Simpsons_


I really don't think it was the "Worst Chat Ever". It does rank in the top 5 though. The big problem last night is that they spent too much time with Linda Lyday from DIY.

Last night's chat reminded me of the plasma screen snoozer Tech Chat back in 2003.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=12298

In any case, it was not a very good chat and probably should have been canceled.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree WORST CHAT EVER.

How many questions did they answer? How many phone calls did they take? At least they were smart enough to cancel next months chat.

Everyone who wasted an hour watching that piece of crap last night should be entitled to a free PPV movie or something.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder if they are paid to plug other shows? I suppose they are if it gets people to sub additional content.



> Another "What TV is". (Very Scary really).


Yea. Wow. If I even remotely start to look like that couple just set my easy-chair on fire (by the time I figure out why my butt feels hot it'll be too late). Or, at least burn my dish and receivers.

justalurker: The transition is really not that bad. There's plenty of content ready. Another 11 voom channels, Starz HD, Universal HD (and probably a few others).

If necessary, they really don't need more sats. They could contunue to add HD on the wings.

You are right that things will be slow until the HD people get the mpeg 4 receivers. I think Dish realizes that the more peple that get 942's now, the more hi-end receivers will need to be exchanged (at a loss).

I really wish they would skip HD LIL until all HD nationals are covered. Without a spaceway type (phased array satellite - 100's of spots), it's probably only economical for the top 5-10 markets.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I sure hope that Dish never ever wastes precious 110 TPs on Voom channels. They're not that great folks. Only deserving of Wing slots. For those that can't get 61.5, I hope that they find their way to 148 or maybe that 129 Dish1000 slot instead.

Don't forget, once HDTV really picks up in a year or two, these Voom, INHD, and HDNet channels will be long forgotten and their minor programming content will go unwatched. They will each likely get bought up by a Viacom, Disney, Newscorp, etc... for their valuable inclusion in existing channel lineups.

But back on topic. I have to agree that was the worst, uninformative Charlie Chat I've ever seen. Luckily my 921 has SD PIP, so I was able to put CC in a small window while waiting out: The Missisippi customers, The Dish Cafe, The Wrestling Plug, the DIY book plug tour, etc... I watched waiting to flip back when they would start answering questions, but they never did.

So I called in. Got through quickly (a plus) and had to provide name/phone number. My question, "When will Dish offer Regional Sport Networks in HDTV?". I thought that was a pretty good question that would lead into a discussion of HDTV rollout plans for this fall, even if HD RSNs are not going to be part of it. I was told to hold. I was then transferred to someone else. I repeated the question to him. His immediate response was "Oh, you want to check www.dishnetwork.com for that". I was stunned! I asked "Dish has HDTV RSN information on that site?" That's the place to go he said. We both sat there in silence with that awkward feeling when I knew he was BS'ing and he knew that I knew. I chuckled and hung up. Yelling at him would be like booing at the special olympics. Joke stolen from Triumph the insult comic dog.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It's just a chat though people - Charlie Chat

No where in it's "manuals" it's written that they have to do anything specific at all .. lol..

It's just a thingy.. with 1 hour time slot allocated for it.. where they just chat!
about anything they want to chat.. 
for people to kill an hour if they want to.. ( i am sure some actually enjoy it )
noone is making anyone to watch it..
So.. they talk about whatever they wish like talking.. and if they "touch something good" in the chat - That's Gravy! 

Chat like chat - they talked about upcoming locals, 
they talked about maybe Tennis, Oxigen, etc in the future.. 
Upcoming PPV events... 
And just chatted .. be it by themselves or with a guest.. 
Get used to this.. Don't expect anything "off-the-wall" .. if it's there it's there -enjoy it.. if it's not - tune in for an hour next time.. or don't tune in


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Darkman said:


> It's just a chat though people - Charlie Chat
> 
> No where in it's "manuals" it's written that they have to do anything specific at all .. lol..
> 
> ...


Agreed. Besides it's already well known that these chats are a marketing tool pure and simple. Expecting them to gear the Charlie Chats for "DBS Geeks" is unrealistic.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow. I had a mental burp and forgot about the chat. I guess I did MUCH better catching up on The Shield episodes I had stored on my PVR. Just one more left and then the finale tonight.......

This is the only way to watch these shows.... I get to watch like 4 episodes at a clip.

I actually have an entire season of Lost saved up which I will start next.....

Bummer about waiting for the rest of Voom until January, but at least they won't compress the HD channels any further until then. Good news on the HD locals coming. I'm in the NYC DMA here in central NJ so we should be in the first batch..... Hopefully they will have it by football season and the fall premieres...... (although my PVR will rapidly fill up... I may wind up recording a bunch of shows in SD just due to space limitations)


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Agreed. Besides it's already well known that these chats are a marketing tool pure and simple. Expecting them to gear the Charlie Chats for "DBS Geeks" is unrealistic.


The CCs are just another excuse for me to chat with you guys.. Downside I have to hear DH ***** about how I'm becoming "obsessed with all this DBS stuff".  Hey, I invited him to watch. :shrug: :sure: Somehow he was more interested in the tornado warnings and MIB II.


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

I thought the Missippi Mrs. nailed 'em pretty good on the $5.00 for additional reciever fee.

Otherwise, what a yawner.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Agreed. Besides it's already well known that these chats are a marketing tool pure and simple.


And how is telling me how to rebuild my basement a marketing tool?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Subscribe.. to be able to watch DIY channel


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> There's plenty of content ready. Another 11 voom channels, Starz HD, Universal HD (and probably a few others).


Are Starz and Universal HD supposed to be part of the 21 new channels coming in January, or are they coming sooner?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BUZZZZZZZZ.

Only the Voom 21 channels have been "promised" at this point.


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Just a thumbnail sketch.
> 
> JL


many thanks, jl!

exactly what i was curious about what will/should/could be coming over The Event Horrizion between now and Jan.

geoff


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> And how is telling me how to rebuild my basement a marketing tool?


I would assume they're trying to improving ratings for the DIY show, or any guest's channel/show for that matter.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

The chat stunk. They did not take any phone calls at all expect 2 about the dyi guest. This is the first chat that I have watched live since going back to Dish. I could not watch it live the other months because 24 was on at the same time. It was a dissapointing chat. Nothing really good about new programing and mostly just filler.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

It should have been pulled for, "LACK OF COMPELLING CONTENT."


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I intentionally started the chat 30 minutes late, knowing that I'd be using my DVR controls to skip through the boring parts. Unfortunately, I caught up with live TV long before the show was over.

Do you think Charlie was sorry he asked his "What TV is" woman what she'd change about Dish when she started griping about the $5/month extra receiver charge?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

justalurker said:


> No chat in July when either Charlie or Jim are unavailable.
> 
> Tech Chat in August ... they PROMISED details about MPEG4 and HD.
> 
> ...


That woman from DYI was really boring. Who cares about building stuff. Charlie Chat is supposed to be about programming.. They really got off topic this time. I switched channels five minutes into her speel. GEEZ!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Who told you.. who told you Charlie Chat is supposed to be about programming?
Is it written in stone anywhere?

We tend to assume maybe It's supposed to be about programming... But assumption can be false on occasion...

It's called - Charlie Chat.. and that's all it is basically.. to shoot some BS.. (as we do in the chat room here at DBSTalk during those chats) ..

They can talk about "whatever" during those chats.. 
And noone is making us to watch 'em...

Hey.. and if they happen to spit out something good or useful during any particular chat.. - Look at it as "It's Gravy!" ... and treat it like "that" .... but do NOT think, ASSUME or expect it to be every time!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> I would assume they're trying to improving ratings for the DIY show, or any guest's channel/show for that matter.


Anyone going to get the investing ch for $99?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

you don't just get 1 channel.. for $99 .. it's part of a bundle or a package


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Who told you.. who told you Charlie Chat is supposed to be about programming?
> Is it written in stone anywhere?


Actually, it's written on the Dish web site:

Charlie Chat stars DISH Network founder and CEO, Charlie Ergen and co-founder Jim DeFranco, Senior Executive Vice President. Charlie and Jim discuss new developments, programming and products at DISH Network and also answer viewer question.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya.. among other things...

but they DID answer 2 phone calls (this time)..
and they DID talk about programming - upcoming locals, PPVs, DIY (even had a chick from that Channel) .. negotiations and future possibility of Tennis, Oxigen, etc channels, etc


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

jerry downing said:


> This is the first Charlie Chat where I actually fell asleep.


 I did too! My wife had to come and wake me up so I could go to bed .:lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> I did too! My wife had to come and wake me up so I could go to bed


lol, 
I bet you fell asleep cuz you were tired.. and not entirely cuz the Chat sucked 

( Speaking from experience.. cuz fell asleep personally, while trying to watch TV, ..and not during a Chat.. but during a real Good, Prestigious show(s) on many occasions  )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> justalurker: The transition is really not that bad. There's plenty of content ready. Another 11 voom channels, Starz HD, Universal HD (and probably a few others).
> 
> If necessary, they really don't need more sats. They could contunue to add HD on the wings.


I agree that it isn't a bad transition, but asked for the steps that need to be accomplished that is pretty much the list. The more they put on 110 the better. More people can get 110 than other locations and the wings, SuperDish's 105 and 121 and Dish1000's 129 can be better used on locals including locals in HD.

National channels are cool ... but it is amazing how many of the most watched programs are on the broadcast networks. As long as the laws severely restrict carriage of national network HDs, E* has to look to getting locals up and running.

JL


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

justalurker said:


> More people can get 110 than other locations and the wings, SuperDish's 105 and 121 and Dish1000's 129 can be better used on locals including locals in HD.
> JL


'cuse my n00bness, but what are The Wings?

[i currently have 110, 119 & 148]


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

In your case, "Wing" would refer to 148. The "wings" refer to 61.5 and 148 which mostly mirror the same content except for locals and HD. See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/143


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks TNGTony!

(also thanks for the Dish Channel Cart link)


----------



## talk000 (Jul 5, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> Satellite Tax again - Now South Carolina is trying to pass a satellite only tax. Call 919-733-4111 or go to www.stopsatellitetax.com. See channel somewhere in the 100's if you live in SC.


North Carolina not South Carolina, They are two different states. 
SC legislature is out of session till next year and Dish is already collecting their sales tax.


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

I honestly don't know why they even bother having Charlie Chats on a regular basis.

They should only have a chat when they actually have some significant news to report. They can post all the fluff about new local markets, and new international channels on their website or on the Dish Channel.

There was so much "filler" on that Charlie Chat it was ridiculous. Do we really need to see 5-10 minute pieces on people who like Dish Network??? "Oh... I like Dish Network because it allows me to watch wrestling." WHO CARES??? 

Obviously, those who are watching the Chat like Dish Network too or... we wouldn't be watching the Chat! So, what purpose are those stories supposed to serve? Are they to help change the minds of those who may be thinking of leaving Dish Network? "Ya know... I was going to switch to Directv, but Cooter in Watertown, NY said he likes Dish Network, so I guess I'll stay!" 

What a waste of an hour that was!

Okay... I'm done ranting. :lol:


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

mruk69 said:


> I have a question which I sent them and they didn't read it.
> For those of us long time customers who are offered the new leased receivers e.g. 811 for $50 and $5 per month. If we lease a receiver will they replace it for free when the mpeg4 receivers come out. I am concidering dumping my 301 for a 811, but not if I have to pay again. I have been a customer for over 7 years so they should take that into concideratiuon. As we all know there are competitors who will gladly offer up a good deal if we dump dish. Also, I should add i am paying for AT180+HBO and locals.
> 
> Thanks


Toss logic out the window. Try to get a 942 DVR. As an existing customer they want $600 bucks or more. Yet as a newbie, you can find it for $250 bucks.

I am the "lucky" (yeah, right!) owner of an 811. I love HD but the box is just plain buggy. I'm on my fourth one and each has had its own set of unique issues. I too have been a customer since the beginning, yet they will let me walk before upgrading me to a STB that performs reliably. The only concession has been to offer me a 931 (dog!) at their posted web price. Take it or leave it.

Since the 811 is a leased box, I guess I can just return it when MPEG 4 goes live. But at what cost for the upgrade??????


----------



## NThomas76207 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank God for these threads cause I never have to watch Charlie Chat anymore. When they show commercials for it I'm almost imbarsed that it's on...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

No need to be so drastically exaggerated about this thingy..

It's just a Chat....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> No need to be so drastically exaggerated about this thingy..
> 
> It's just a Chat....


No need to downplay it as if it never happened. Some of hear LIKE E* as a company and Charlie Ergen as a CEO. It really isn't good to see them make an arse out of themselves and the company.

I believe they are trying too hard - they need to relax and get down to the facts ... and if they are going to ADVERTISE the show as your chance to ask questions they should let customers ask questions.

The July chat will be better than this month's - they won't air the mess that they shoved at us this month. The only real good news this month was a couple of promised dates - most importantly the August Tech Chat where the MPEG4/HD questions should be answered.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

what i really want to know is how many People (that do NOT come to this forum or any other simular forums.. who just watch tv..) DID enjoy this particular chat or/and previous ones .. or simply.. if happened to watch it.. just watched it, without any expectations.. and went on with their life after the Chat was over... without all this critisizm.. 
Just took it basically for what it was - just an hour long Chat / a Thingy.. to, among other things, just BS a bit about this or that...

I guess Here, though.. (or any other simular place).. we tend to have higher demands and expectations from simular thingies... ----> We raised the bar pretty high.. that's why


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

NThomas76207 said:


> Thank God for these threads cause I never have to watch Charlie Chat anymore. When they show commercials for it I'm almost imbarsed that it's on...


I E-mailed them to complain about the chat, and I got a form E-mail telling me how to get help from their Web Site.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I guess I'm not disappointed in the chats because I don't expect much from them in the first place. How many other companies have their CEO schedule a monthly televised conference that everyone can watch?

Most CEOs wouldn't put themselves in front of a camera at all like that, even IF they didn't take the hard questions... but I've seen these guys take tough/controversial questions sometimes, when they didn't have to.

Not the greatest TV on, but I don't expect it to be... so it is hard to be disappointed.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That's exactly my point!

Well put! .. That's why i like to watch 'em .. regardless if they are good or so-so...

Big deal.. it's only an hour.. Nothing to watch on TV anyhow.. hehe - TV kinda sucks anyways.., expecially for the Satellite hobbyists  .. i enjoy statistical side of it, more than watching most it, as an example..... 
and lots of times it gives us another excuse to visit the DBSTalk's chatroom and BS for a bit there.. letting out our daily frustrations with small jokes, etc! 

I enjoy watching chats.. regardless..
And for those who are NOT satisfied with them.. and tend to blow fire later on cuz of that.. crawling out of their skin so to speak.. - writing letters of complain somewhere, etc - Come on.. - suggestion is to get Real.. or get a life  ...or ...Just DO NOT watch 'em.. lol - Noone is making you to


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

NThomas76207 said:


> Thank God for these threads cause I never have to watch Charlie Chat anymore. When they show commercials for it I'm almost imbarsed that it's on...


I know what you mean about being _imbarsed_. I wouldn't want my friends to catch me watching a CC.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh, but we did, Nick. We did, indeed. :sure:


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Darkman said:


> That's exactly my point!
> 
> Well put! .. That's why i like to watch 'em .. regardless if they are good or so-so...
> 
> ...


Darkman, you dont understand that for some of us, charlie chats are a way of life. We scurry throughout the month with our pointless lives day in and day out only looking forward to seeing a charlie chat and what does charlie do? Shove snot up in our faces by making the chats useless. He wastes time with pointless guests and useless questions. So as for me, if the next charlie chat isnt good than thats it. Suicide here I come. :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

By skipping next month's Charlie Chat will that be the first month that will not have a Charlie Chat since its creation?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> By skipping next month's Charlie Chat will that be the first month that will not have a Charlie Chat since its creation?


Nope.

They skipped one a few monthsa ago as well.

JL


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I would be glad if they added local HD in the major markets!!! Really soon.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The earliest "really soon" is after the first MPEG4 receivers become available. No sooner.

See ya
Tony


----------

